# Merchant Services



## printpuller (Jan 25, 2008)

I have new a shopify account and was looking to my bank for the merchant services end of things (getting the money to my bank account)
Do I have to use my bank or are there other services that have better rates that can do the same thing?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

You don't have to use your bank. You just give your bank account info to whomever you decide to go with so they know where to transfer the millions that you make.


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

You can use Paypal or you might try ProPay: Accept Credit Cards - Simple, Safe, & Affordable. They have an annual fee and per transaction fee and no monthly fees.


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 17, 2007)

We have used Propay for almost a year and like it a lot. We sell at craft fairs and festivals and it has definitely increased our business. They have a very reasonable yearly rate and most of their plans accept all types of credit cards.


----------



## printpuller (Jan 25, 2008)

Do they work with Shopify through the information the customer provides at "check out" with no direct contact or do we have to take the call over the phone and enter the info the customer gives us?
I'm assuming if can interface with Shopify then they can move the money into my company bank account?
What's the transaction fee?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

For the shopping cart to our websites we use Sage Payment Solutions: Sage Payment Solutions Merchant Accounts - Credit Card Processing & Electronic Payment Processing Solutions

I truly love the way their virtual terminal works. We used this exclusively for our show sales too, just 'knucklebusting' our credit card transactions at the shows and keying them in later.

Now we have Total Merchant Services (who provides you with a free unit) for our onsite sales Total Merchant Services: Never Buy Terminal Equipment Again! 

I couldn't justify $500-$1000 for a mobil credit card processing unit, but through them, I get a 'free' unit.

If you go through a 'representative' you can often get a better deal than setting up online. I checked ProPay, and both these seem to have better terms, but it's hard to compare ... nothing is simply apples to apples anymore. 

If you'd like the name of the representative(s) I used on either of these, pm me and I'll send it to you.

Now, one of my pet peeves ... all the 'rewards' style cards! All these get passed on the to merchant in additional fees. Now I don't blame anyone for wanting to use the best deal in credit card they can. But if the credit card companies want to compete between each other by offering 'rewards' why do I pay for it? It doesn't make any difference to ME what card you use!


----------



## durrani (Jul 2, 2008)

Authorize.net through charge.com is good. I used them and was really happy. Fee's add up though.


----------



## speshl (Jul 10, 2008)

I do a lot of my business at a race track, so I use my cell phone. The unit cost me $250 with a 1.99% transaction fee and $37 a month, which gives me the web site for a report of all my transactions. As well as entering the information manually or using a shopping cart.

I don't know what others charge for a monthly fee or lease payment, I did check out Costco and they have a $250 deal that you use your lap top.

But any of them I found that when you manually enter the customer number you pay a higher transaction fee.

I use mine seasonal. so I can suspend mine and not pay the $37 a month. The money goes directly into my bank account in 24 to 48 hours.

Good Luck

Dona


----------

